# Wieviel daten dürfen in eine Mysql tabelle



## Kurt Cobain (6. November 2005)

tag Tag

hab irgendwann man vor meine Seiten ins Web zu stellen

wenn ich jetzt bei meinem webspace nur eine mySQL Tabelle hab könnt ich ja 

alle daten da reinstellen.

wieviel MB daten kann man höchstens in eine mySQL tabelle reinmachen?


greez


----------



## Mamphil (6. November 2005)

Hallo,

wenn ich mich nicht irre, kannst du eigentlich so viele Daten speichern, wie du Festplattenplatz hast (es kann sein, dass durch das Dateisystem Dateien > 2 Gigabyte Probleme machen). 

Für eine "normale" Web-Anwendung dürftest du keinerlei Probleme bekommen.

Mamphil


----------



## Kurt Cobain (6. November 2005)

ich mein wieviel man online beim provider speichern kann


----------



## Gumbo (6. November 2005)

Das hängt immer vom Anbieter ab: manche begrenzen vorsichtshalber die Speicherkapazität, andere nicht.


----------



## Dr Dau (6. November 2005)

Hallo!

Dass ist von Anbieter zu Anbieter verschieden.
Pauschal kann man aber sagen dass die Datenbank max. nur so gross sein darf, wie Du Webspace hast (abzüglich deiner übrigen Dateien).
Einige Anbieter erlauben allerdings auch nur ein bestimmten Prozentsatz vom Webspace für die Datenbank.
Du solltest dich also bei deinem Anbieter informieren wie er es händelt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

